# tubular intake for itb's?



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out a way to route fresh air to my itb's without getting a shorter radiator. 
Has anyone built or used a tubular style intake manifold with a relocated fresh air intake?
I'm thinking about something similar to the image below (of course it would be attached to itb's, as this example is not), but with a tube/filter routed to the bumper or behind a removed headlight, etc.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: tubular intake for itb's? (goofydug)*

i know that engine bay! in fact i removed half the stuff outta there








i was about to get a buddy of mine to start fabbing one of these up for me. this is def the best way for air induction on an ITB'd motor. i was just gonna mock everythin in and have it made to fit with the rad in place.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: tubular intake for itb's? (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_i know that engine bay! in fact i removed half the stuff outta there








i was about to get a buddy of mine to start fabbing one of these up for me. this is def the best way for air induction on an ITB'd motor. i was just gonna mock everythin in and have it made to fit with the rad in place.

I would not say it's the best way for air induction for ITB's, I have a full face filter that fit's directly in from of each velocity stack spaced out of course then using the "ram air" theory to feed the hungry beast. that way each cylinder has it's equal share of the fresh air entering the motor.
but that's just me.
Even on my GSXR there are two tubes on either side of the front head light that feed a sealed box where the Velo stacks are at ramming the air home life Ron Jeremy rams the bone home...if you will....


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: tubular intake for itb's? (X K R O M X)*

i shouldnt have said "the best" way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: tubular intake for itb's? (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
I have a full face filter that fit's directly in from of each velocity stack spaced out of course then using the "ram air" theory to feed the hungry beast. that way each cylinder has it's equal share of the fresh air entering the motor.

ah, thats a great point. 
ideas churning...


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: tubular intake for itb's? (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_i shouldnt have said "the best" way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Im just humping your leg.........


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: tubular intake for itb's? (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_I'm trying to figure out a way to route fresh air to my itb's without getting a shorter radiator.

i aimed them higher, cut a hole in the hood and made a scoop


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: tubular intake for itb's? (jettaflair)*

i just had something like this made for my itb aba project - Now i am waiting for my 10" radiator fans... I did it for boost down the road and to run a single cone filter (better filter surface area) for now... There is not enough room (unless you are very creative and relocate the radiator - which i cant do cause i am keeping the a/c) for it and the stock fan. the low profile 10"ers will work great tho.. when i get it running, i will post a pic - the guy that made it charged me 250$ - made out of aluminum and it's a tapered tube - worked out great for the upper radiator hose JUST clears. The hood clears by about .25", so i may need to clearance that - we will see...


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

what about something like this?








Do you think having two sources of air is bad? I'm thinking the two sources of air may 'crash' into eachother, causing turbulence and bad air flow?
I was also thinking i could split the tube in half lengthwise, so each tube is feeding two itb's...
yes i know the pic is of carbs.
and yes, i know my photoshop skills are fantastic.


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (goofydug)*

here is what i did... I seem to be whoring these pictures today...


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

nice design pr0zac!
Is there a problem getting equal amounts of air to all cylinders in designs like that? How come some tubular type designs taper near the far end, does it help air speed thus helping air get to the far cylinder?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (goofydug)*

mine.... 








before paint and clean up


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

that is a nice design too!
i tapered mine - it definitely makes a difference to taper it - not sure how much tho.. I know that if i push air through it using a shop-vac, the far end pushes air out first, so #1 isn't getting starved.. although i am not sure it's required (itbs don't exactly starve), i just chose to do it to mine...


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (pr0zac)*

another thing - i wish i would have done to mine is use velocity stacks for the itb side runners into that manifold - definitely a performance gain to be had there... if i had to do it over again...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (pr0zac)*

mine, hard to see but on the #4 end it is tapered a bit, the lower part is about 1.5'' shorter, so the angle of tapper is maybe 40 degrees or so(?) and i did "cone" the pipes going into the runner to make a velocity stack idea


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

that is seriously the most unique "can" for itb's i've seen - LOVE IT!
runner length should show some pretty good torque too - like you need more (if ur car runs like ours)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (pr0zac)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

josh blushed 
two pics from my collection


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (pr0zac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pr0zac* »_that is a nice design too!
i tapered mine - it definitely makes a difference to taper it - not sure how much tho.. I know that if i push air through it using a shop-vac, the far end pushes air out first, so #1 isn't getting starved.. although i am not sure it's required (itbs don't exactly starve), i just chose to do it to mine...

It probably doesn't matter in a NA application, the ITBs will be pulling the air through, not pushing it. If it was for a turbo, than a taper might help.
Then again, air flow does some strange things, so who knows.


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

that g60 set up is sweet got any more info on it ???


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

unfortunately not i saved the picture a long time ago. Im 99% sure the car inst in the states


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

this is great! keep up with the pics and explanations!


----------



## whitedelight (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (goofydug)*

This is not ideal,but it seems to work ok.Car makes 170KW OTF... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

are those 'fresh air' hoses routing air to the tb's?


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

anything new?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (goofydug)*

Apparantly not, but it made me realize I can mod my rad support a bit and squeeze my rad forward to clear my quad carb'd ABA setup! Bonus! Only thing I may have a bit of isue with is the fill cap, but we shall see.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

fabbing up new mounts to put the radiator where the a/c condenser is?
What about pulling a radiator from an older honda and fabbing up new mounts? A lot of the 80's hondas have short radiators.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

i have just the intake plentum if someone is looking for one!! painted balck now...will include the k+n for the right price...make offer
i went with single filters...just for the noise factor...yes i'm gay i know! blah blah blah! haha










_Modified by nothingleavesstock at 9:34 AM 4-6-2007_


----------

